# Wing mirror query



## ttsvern17 (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi all.

I noticed today as my TTS was parked with the wing mirrors folded that the near side mirror folds further in than the offside one. On closer inspection it transpired that the door mounts for the mirrors are slightly offset as well - I.e. as you look towards the rear of the car the offside one points slightly away from the body and the near side one slightly towards it.

I popped into the showroom and the chap there said this was correct and it was set this way to enable maximum adjustability of the mirrors within the housings which kind of makes sense as you'd normally need the near side mirror to point inwards more than the offside to account for the right-hand driving position.

On inspection of another couple of TTs in the showroom they were both exactly the same.

Can I just check that other members' cars are the same as this - I don't think the dealer is fobbing me off but it seems a little odd that Audi couldn't compensate for this requirement when designing the door mirror mounts (or maybe I'm expecting too much!).

Thanks!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Yes, I noticed that a while ago. Checked a couple of other TTs and they were the same; then forgot all about it.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

the point of view angle is different and the mount has to be different too..in fact mirrors (and the tunnel) are the only incompatible parts LHD RHD


----------



## ttsvern17 (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks both - certainly seems like it is a standard trait across all mk3 TTs - just a bit lazy on the part of Audi to not design the mirror mounts to take account of this so they match exactly each side!


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up guys, I was considering retrofitting folding mirrors from a L/H drive... really glad I didn't get them now!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah they are very not nice to watch..


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

ttsvern17 said:


> Thanks both - certainly seems like it is a standard trait across all mk3 TTs - just a bit lazy on the part of Audi to not design the mirror mounts to take account of this so they match exactly each side!


Why lazy? On the contrary Audi have designed the mirror mounts to provide the best rearward visibility. So what if theyre not identically handed.


----------



## ttsvern17 (Oct 4, 2016)

deeve said:


> ttsvern17 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks both - certainly seems like it is a standard trait across all mk3 TTs - just a bit lazy on the part of Audi to not design the mirror mounts to take account of this so they match exactly each side!
> ...


Lazy because the point at which the mirrors are mounted to the doors is not symmetrical between left and right - wouldn't have been difficult to tweak the mounting design so it could be...


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

deeve said:


> Why lazy? On the contrary Audi have designed the mirror mounts to provide the best rearward visibility. So what if theyre not identically handed.


Agree - Totally NOT lazy.
If left and right parts are asymmetric, not only do you have to design and tool differently for left and right (rather than just reverse everything in the CAD) but you also have to reengineer again (admittedly probably just reverse CAD this time but still new tooling is required) for RHD vs LHD. No designer in their right mind would do that unless it was absolutely unavoidable to meet some pressing design or safety criteria for the mirrors. No doubt a totally symmetric design would have necessitated a more noticeable design compromise for some other reason.
The MK2 mirrors were way too large IMO. I wonder maybe if it was to address that?


----------



## ttsvern17 (Oct 4, 2016)

pcbbc said:


> deeve said:
> 
> 
> > Why lazy? On the contrary Audi have designed the mirror mounts to provide the best rearward visibility. So what if theyre not identically handed.
> ...


What a load of nonsense! How come most other manufacturers can come up with designs that are symmetrical? It would only require the footing where it actually connects to the door to be designed to match both sides - hardly beyond the wit of modern design!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

like years ago with the Mercedes where the passenger mirror was shorter almost half of the driver'


----------



## ttsvern17 (Oct 4, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> like years ago with the Mercedes where the passenger mirror was shorter almost half of the driver'


...and looked stupid! Funny Mercedes don't sell cars with mis-matched mirrors like that now eh?


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

ttsvern17 said:


> pcbbc said:
> 
> 
> > deeve said:
> ...


Sorry chum, the nonsense comes from you. Have you got nothing better to worry about than the non asymmetric door mount of a wing mirror. :roll:


----------



## ttsvern17 (Oct 4, 2016)

Sorry chum, the nonsense comes from you. Have you got nothing better to worry about than the non asymmetric door mount of a wing mirror. :roll:[/quote]

On the contrary 'chum' - it doesn't bother me in the slightest now I know that it is meant to be that way (the original purpose of the post being to establish just that). I simply observed that Audi could quite easily have designed the mirrors to match on both sides. Dont really see that as a controversial opinion. You were clearly bothered enough about the subject to throw your opinion into the mix...


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Anyway, it's an odd thing because Audi has spent time to make them different but they could make them the same, am I wrong?! 
Considering that the job has to be twice for lhd and rhd!

OT, not talking about the central buttons order with the new cars that is like the rhd for any market!


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

LOL noticed this last night for the first time. If they kept the black mounts circular it would not be so worrying I guess. My initial thought was that it was put on wrong as the black mounting is at an angle too.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

[smiley=argue.gif] Now if only they had designed them to be placed on the front bonnet/wings as in days of old?


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

I just noticed this today for the first time, I'm glad I found this thread before ringing the dealer to complain lol


----------

